# Ted



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would have though there would have been some mention of Ted's demise today.... ok, I'll go first...




























And now I can finally put this one away.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't say I'm sad. I guess growing up and living a long time in MA and having that ass clown as my senator made me insensitive. Plus the fact that so many people think the Kennedy's are this great family when in reality, they are a bunch of pompous asses that do things they're not supposed to (drugs, drinking and driving, skiing football, flying a plane on instruments when you're not qualified to do so, etc.), get killed or get people killed, then all you hear is "Kennedy Curse". 

The best part about it is now with Kennedy's death, the Senate Republicans have the ability to filibuster the the health care legislation and prevent a vote until his replacement is elected in 5 months!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Todd said:


> The best part about it is now with Kennedy's death, the Senate Republicans have the ability to filibuster the the health care legislation and prevent a vote until his replacement is elected in 5 months!


I'm already getting warning emails about Congressional Leaders "manipulating Ted Kennedy's death to create support for a "legacy" health care bill ".


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> I'm already getting warning emails about Congressional Leaders "manipulating Ted Kennedy's death to create support for a "legacy" health care bill ".


Even NPR is suggesting that's going to happen. And its looking like MA is going to allow the governor to appoint his successor - probably in September some time.

Here's a lesson for the kids... as long as your rich and powerful you can be the biggest do-nothing scum bag in the world and it will all be over looked when you die.

And yet we're surprised when other people don't want to accept the consequences for their actions. :buttkick:

:watching:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you for the Ted tribute. It was really honest and heart warming.:smt082


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Can't say I'm sad. I guess growing up and living a long time in MA and having that ass clown as my senator made me insensitive. Plus the fact that so many people think the Kennedy's are this great family when in reality, they are a bunch of pompous asses that do things they're not supposed to (drugs, drinking and driving, skiing football, flying a plane on instruments when you're not qualified to do so, etc.), get killed or get people killed, then all you hear is "Kennedy Curse".
> 
> The best part about it is now with Kennedy's death, the Senate Republicans have the ability to filibuster the the health care legislation and prevent a vote until his replacement is elected in 5 months!


+1 Todd...If you have the money, you can do whatever you want and damn the consequences (there won't be any). I haven't shed any tears over this one. You can be sure that the Dems will put enough pressure on the Mass. Governor to appoint someone to fill the seat BEFORE any vote comes up on health care. Obama will see that it gets done quickly.:smt076


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

i still miss billy mays more than this douche....however i dont want to hate anybody so ill just say i disliked this man alot. now if pelosi, boxer and feinstein can follow suit. hopefully hes resting in piece and was shown the error of his ways God doesnt care how much pull or money u have.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Condolences........And good riddance.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

We even heard of the scumbag as far west as Arizona. 

I always thought it was far to cold in Massachusits for the worthless bastard. I expect he is finaly warming up. RIH

I guess he did have a purpose. Without a bad person to compare with you wouldn't know what a good person was like.

tumbleweed


----------



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

Has the canonization process started yet?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I remember when he killed someone and got away with it... karma's a bitch.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

GySgt1811 said:


> Has the canonization process started yet?


Yep, now they're trying to pass "The Hallelujah Ted Kennedy Health Care For Everyone and Damn the Cost" bill.:smt076


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Amfyoyo.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

He's dead and gone. Maybe we should just let it go. After all, it's just water under the bridge now!

:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


And yes, I ripped that off from some site I saw the other day.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

It's bits like this one from Time that get on my nerves:


Time said:


> Kennedy only fully embraced Catholicism later in life...


The man openly defied several teachings considered central to the Catholic faith..."fully embraced" my a**. It's like saying Obama is a devout Muslim.

KG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Kinda like the saying "There are no Atheists in a fox hole". He knew he was on his way out and was trying to hedge his bets. He'll get what's coming to him.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

+1 the thanks for the heart warming Ted tribute but it was "water under the bridge" that almost made me piddle. :smt082

Karma or devine smack down, looks like Teddy finally ran into something his or other peoples influence couldnt get him out of. I'm over it.

-T-


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not gonna miss him.

:smt1099


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

dondavis3, nor will anyone else with half a brain!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

This just in! They are renaming the Chappaquiddick Bridge to the Ted Kennedy Memorial Car Wash!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Todd said:


> This just in! They are renaming the Chappaquiddick Bridge to the Ted Kennedy Memorial Car Wash!


Nice :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> This just in! They are renaming the Chappaquiddick Bridge to the Ted Kennedy Memorial Car Wash!


:smt082 :anim_lol: :smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I was taught to never speak ill of the dead. So I will say something he did right " he died".


----------

